# Hurricane Kayaks



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

A little less expensive than the eddylines. Any thoughts/experience with these?

Thanks,

P_


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

ive taken a few people out in them with Heroes on the Water, they look pretty good, low water lines, tracks nicely and is by far not a dry kayak. BUT for the price theyre not bad. You have many other choices in that price range i would consider first over the Hurricanes.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

I fish out of a Hurricane Skimmer and it is an awesome boat! It is super light-weight and paddles like a dream. I haven't had any problems with it being a wet ride: it stays dry when I paddle it. You'll also find that it has a much better seat than most light-weight kayaks out there.


----------



## bnz (May 18, 2011)

Not sure what phoshiz is talking about but my hurricane phoenix 140s and 160 are drier than most sot's. They are also very nice paddling yaks. My buddies in their hobie revos have a hard time keeping up when I'm in my P140s.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

it was a pretty rough windy day with amateur kayakers so i suppose that attributed to the "wet ride"


----------

